

Review of iPad on the UK 3G network - strawberryshake
http://review.techworld.com/mac-laptops/3226298/ipad-3g-uk-review/?view=review&pn=1&cmpid=sbycombinatoranguyen

======
LucaDuval
Conclusion: "We managed to get a healthy 1.2MB download speed, and 281Kbps
upload in the office, certainly fast enough to power mobile web."

